# Poetry & Literature > English Poetry >  A Real Friend....

## aaabha

To view links or images in this forum your post count must be 10 or greater. You currently have 0 posts.  


                        A REAL FRIEND MAY BE 

                         FAR,VERY FAR IN MILES,

                          BUT NEAR,VERY NEAR 

                             IN HEART -SMILES...    


                                                    To view links or images in this forum your post count must be 10 or greater. You currently have 0 posts. 

.

----------


## Tulip

nice one =)

----------


## dsjeya

i do hope to get one

----------


## heman

dsjeya it is unfortunate that you are still searching for a friend

----------

